# よう, 見せるよう要求



## wingman1985

柏児童相談所が平成２９年１２月２７日に心愛さんの一時保護を解除。勇一郎容疑者が３０年１月１２日、千葉県野田市の学校側に「暴力がなかった証し」と苦情を訴え、心愛さんが父の暴行を訴えた学校アンケートの回答を見せるよう要求した際、なぎさ容疑者も同席していた。

さらに同１５日の交渉の場で、勇一郎容疑者が市教委に提示した学校アンケート公開に関する同意書を、なぎさ容疑者が心愛さんの自筆だと証言。アンケートのコピーが勇一郎容疑者の手に渡る後押しをした。
What does "よう" mean here? Thanks.


----------



## kanadaaa

wingman1985 said:


> 心愛さんが父の暴行を訴えた学校アンケートの回答を見せるよう要求した際、


= when Kokoa the suspect Yo’ichiro requested *that* the school disclose the results of the questionnaire in which Mia-san had reported his violence conducted to reveal the truth of her father’s his alleged violence...

Or

= when Kokoa the suspect Yo’ichiro submitted a request to the school *so that* it would disclose the results of the questionnaire in which Mia-san had reported his violence conducted to reveal the truth of her father’s his alleged violence...

It’s just a marker that helps explain and specify what the speaker is talking about.
In this case, it works to represent what kind of a request he made.


----------



## Schokolade

kanadaaa said:


> when Kokoa requested *that* the school disclose the results of the questionnaire conducted to reveal the truth of her father’s alleged violence, ...
> 
> Or
> 
> = when Kokoa submitted a request to the school *so that* it would disclose the results of the questionnaire conducted to reveal the truth of her father’s alleged violence, ...
> 
> It’s just a marker that helps explain and specify what the speaker is talking about.
> In this case, it works to represent what kind of a request she made.



あの、、
「心愛さんが父の暴行を訴えた学校アンケートの回答を見せるよう要求した際、」
では、
報道にあるように、
「父の暴行を訴えた」のは、「心愛さん」です・・・
「学校アンケートの回答を見せるよう要求した」のは、父親の「勇一郎容疑者」です。。


----------



## wingman1985

kanadaaa said:


> = when Kokoa requested *that* the school disclose the results of the questionnaire conducted to reveal the truth of her father’s alleged violence, ...
> 
> Or
> 
> = when Kokoa submitted a request to the school *so that* it would disclose the results of the questionnaire conducted to reveal the truth of her father’s alleged violence, ...
> 
> It’s just a marker that helps explain and specify what the speaker is talking about.
> In this case, it works to represent what kind of a request she made.


This usage has bothered me for a long time. Since it is not used as *助動 *here, I can not think of other possible explanation. Thanks.


----------



## kanadaaa

I didn’t know what the heck the context was, but it seems what Schokolade’s pointed out is more accurate.
It doesn’t affect the accuracy of my explanation about the expression at all, though.


----------



## Schokolade

wingman1985 said:


> Since it is not used as *助動 *here


(I don't know what you mean but..) よう in your example is an auxiliary/助動詞.
よう here is a variant of ように, which is the continuative form (連用形) of ようだ.


> 様だ（ようだ）の意味 - goo国語辞書
> ［助動］
> *４*（多く「ように」の形で）ある動作・作用の目的・目標である意を表す。「わかりやすくなる*ように*並べかえましょう」
> *５*（「ように」の形で）婉曲 (えんきょく) な命令・希望の意を表す。「開始時刻に遅れない*ように*」「今後ともよろしくご指導くださいます*ように*」
> [...]
> [補説] [...] *4*・*5*は「よう」という形でも用いられる。



よう in your example is used this way:
「V+よう(に)要求する」= "demand that (someone) should do~"
「V+よう(に)命令する・言う」= "order/tell (someone) to do~"
「V+よう(に)頼む」= "ask (someone) to do~"
etc...

So... 「見せるよう要求した」 (≂「見せるように要求した」) means "(The father) demanded that (the board of education) show him (her reply to the questionnaire)..."


----------



## Liquid keystone

I've learned "よう(に)" but not sure about "よう" along used like this. Good to know.

And also I've read about this on NHK. The little girl wrote on a piece of paper "Dad wakes me up in the middle of the night, and punches and kicks me. Teacher, is there anything you can do?"


----------



## Schokolade

Liquid keystone said:


> The little girl wrote on a piece of paper "Dad wakes me up in the midnight, and punches and kicks me. Teacher, is there anything you can do?"


そうなんです・・・　(´；ω；｀)ﾌﾞﾜｯ
両親もですが、教育委員会も、児童相談所も、、ひどい話です（怒）


----------



## wingman1985

Liquid keystone said:


> I've learned "よう(に)" but not sure about "よう" along used like this. Good to know.
> 
> And also I've read about this on NHK. The little girl wrote on a piece of paper "Dad wakes me up in the middle of the night, and punches and kicks me. Teacher, is there anything you can do?"



For example: 食べる==>食べよう This is no problem for me. 
However, I have came across 食べるよう multi-times and felt confused. 
Now there shall be no more confusion.


----------



## wingman1985

Schokolade said:


> (I don't know what you mean but..) よう in your example is an auxiliary/助動詞.
> よう here is a variant of ように, which is the continuative form (連用形) of ようだ.
> 
> 
> よう in your example is used this way:
> 「V+よう(に)要求する」= "demand that (someone) should do~"
> 「V+よう(に)命令する・言う」= "order/tell (someone) to do~"
> 「V+よう(に)頼む」= "ask (someone) to do~"
> etc...
> 
> So... 「見せるよう要求した」 (≂「見せるように要求した」) means "(The father) demanded that (the board of education) show him (her reply to the questionnaire)..."


No wonder I am taught that when you learn Japanese, first you learn how a certain expression is formed with what comes before/after it.


----------

